# Jolly Rancher Wine...



## Samh200

Ok, Im trying to make a greenapple wine. All I can find in greenapple is jolly rancher. what is the best way to dissove them. An the recipe, I was going to follow the skittles recipe... But I am taking suggesting if anybody wants to jump in... Thanks again for yalls help...


----------



## Rampage4all

Stir them in boiling water just don't get to hot or the sugars will caramelize


----------



## peewee2012

We are making a apple jolly rancher wine also and we put them in a fementationg bucket and added hot water and kept stirring.. it eventually melts down and turns liquid. We followed the skittle wine recipe and now it has stopped fermentating to early. So we need to get it going again any ideas from anyone?
Good luck SMH200


----------



## Arne

peewee2012 said:


> We are making a apple jolly rancher wine also and we put them in a fementationg bucket and added hot water and kept stirring.. it eventually melts down and turns liquid. We followed the skittle wine recipe and now it has stopped fermentating to early. So we need to get it going again any ideas from anyone?
> Good luck SMH200


 You didn't say where (s.g.) it stopped, but maybe try warming it up some, some nutrient or energizer, stir the crap out of it to add oxygen. Any one of these can make it quit fermenting. Last thing to try is pitch another batch of yeast, probably with a good starter. Arne.


----------



## g8keeper

Samh200 said:


> Ok, Im trying to make a greenapple wine. All I can find in greenapple is jolly rancher. what is the best way to dissove them. An the recipe, I was going to follow the skittles recipe... But I am taking suggesting if anybody wants to jump in... Thanks again for yalls help...


 
when i have melted them down, i used a double boiler system....put your jolly ranchers into a pot, with a small amount of water in comparison, and put that into anoter pot of boiling water....stir frequently and they'll dissolve without the worry of caramelizing...


----------

